# Experiences with Presonus Faderport V2 or similar single fader?



## lux (Dec 12, 2020)

Hi,

I would like to get a Presonus Faderport V2 to place side my keyboard at home, where I don't have enough space as in my studio and don't want to get a multichannel motorized surface. 

I was wondering if someone of you have used single motorized fader surface (like Faderport), and, if yes, whats your experience with it? Does it really make a difference or jumping between channels is too unmanageable and spoils the fun?

Thanks
Luca


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a v2 Faderport and love it. I use it as a transport mostly but have no complaints with it.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 15, 2020)

Does anyone know if this one fader unit will work with Behringer X Touch extension to get an extra 8 faders or will it only work with Behringer fader selection


----------



## Rory (Dec 15, 2020)

If you aren't using PreSonus Studio One, for which Faderport is designed, you may find it useful to look into using Faderport with other DAWS. There are posts about that issue on this forum. As a Logic user, I looked into Faderport and decided against it.


----------



## bigrichpea (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ve had FaderPort 1 for a few years which I use on both Logic and Studio One without any issues. The buttons are a bit clunky on that model so I intend to upgrade to the new version.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 15, 2020)

My son uses his faderport one with Logic but I was thinking of getting extra faders for him for Xmas without having to sell the Faderport .. only Behringer seems to sell fader extension unit And why my originals question
Does anyone know if the Behringer extension unit works with Faderport In link


----------



## lux (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the feedback, yes, forgot to mention that I'm on Studio One Pro.


----------



## ok_tan (Mar 11, 2021)

i live in indonesia, and am looking for a single channel motorized fader (volume, write automation, transport controls). the choice over here is very limited...but i could buy a new faderport classic.

i am on windows10/cubase 11....does the faderport classic work well with cubase? follow channel choice in cubase and vice versa? i checked on the presonus website and the drivers are downloadable.

i would prefer faderport V2, but it doesnt follow track changes in cubase and vice versa. correct?

some infos would help me to make a purchase decision. thx


----------



## easyrider (Mar 11, 2021)

The New studio one update 5.2 allows you to link multiple fader ports together and choose their order.

I have Faderport 16 and softube console one and it’s a dream in studio one so the integration is very deep and tight .


----------



## ok_tan (Mar 11, 2021)

thanks, but i use cubase 11


----------



## ckett (Mar 11, 2021)

ok_tan said:


> i live in indonesia, and am looking for a single channel motorized fader (volume, write automation, transport controls). the choice over here is very limited...but i could buy a new faderport classic.
> 
> i am on windows10/cubase 11....does the faderport classic work well with cubase? follow channel choice in cubase and vice versa? i checked on the presonus website and the drivers are downloadable.
> 
> ...


You are correct. The new Faderport V2 does not follow track selection in Cubase. No idea why because the original one had native support and would. I would recommend the Steinberg CC121. Works very well but is Cubase only.


----------



## samphony (Mar 11, 2021)

Rory said:


> If you aren't using PreSonus Studio One, for which Faderport is designed, you may find it useful to look into using Faderport with other DAWS. There are posts about that issue on this forum. As a Logic user, I looked into Faderport and decided against it.


I can highly recommend faderport v1. It works flawlessly with Logic natively (not HUI) , Cubase and Studio One.


----------



## samphony (Mar 11, 2021)

ckett said:


> You are correct. The new Faderport V2 does not follow track selection in Cubase. No idea why because the original one had native support and would. I would recommend the Steinberg CC121. Works very well but is Cubase only.


Thats why i decided against v2 and kept Faderport 1 because in Cubase, Logic it follows the selected track/channel which is crucial in my workflow.


----------



## ok_tan (Mar 12, 2021)

thanks....a Faderport V1 it is then


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

samphony said:


> I can highly recommend faderport v1. It works flawlessly with Logic natively (not HUI) , Cubase and Studio One.


How did you get it to work? V1 works great in Studio One of course but Cubase has been a total hassle... I can get it to work with HUI but the buttons do erratic stuff, and definitely no fader tracking. I downloaded and installed the July 2018 FaderPort DAW utility that PreSonus says to use, but it's quirky. Transport works and the fader works if I arrow to the channel with the FaderPort, but R + W buttons clear the whole board, not toggle the channel. M + S go on when I press and go right off when I let go of the FP buttons. It's whacky!


----------



## samphony (Sep 14, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> How did you get it to work? V1 works great in Studio One of course but Cubase has been a total hassle... I can get it to work with HUI but the buttons do erratic stuff, and definitely no fader tracking. I downloaded and installed the July 2018 FaderPort DAW utility that PreSonus says to use, but it's quirky. Transport works and the fader works if I arrow to the channel with the FaderPort, but R + W buttons clear the whole board, not toggle the channel. M + S go on when I press and go right off when I let go of the FP buttons. It's whacky!



I remember a long time ago PreSonus released a firmware update that needed to be done on a native USB2.0 port which was a hassle initially but I eventually succeeded. 

Other than that I’ve places the dedicated faderport driver in the midi settings of my system drive. On an m1 mac it still works if that DAW is running in Rosetta mode.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 15, 2021)

I use my Faderport for live automation all the time, on every mix. I love doing it like that, it's fast and intuitive. I still use the v1 btw

I don't really mix with it, though. But for automation it is essential for me.


----------



## Wedge (Sep 15, 2021)

I haven't seen much about using v2 for CC Programming. So is it straightforward, a hassle, or doesn't really work to program mod wheel or other CC data in S1?


----------

